# Magpie's Ergo



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

*File Name*: Magpie's Ergo

*File Submitter*: Mister Magpie</p >

*File Submitted*: 04 Dec 2014

*File Category*: Slingshots

Hi everyone,

I thought I would share this file in the event that there might be interest in building it.

I used this design as the basis for my Arbutus Ergo (pictured), which has a chunkier handle than the original design.

Feel free to use and modify this design to suit your needs.

Happy building,

Darren

Click here to download this file


----------



## BROOKS (May 22, 2014)

Sweet! I WILL be making one of these. Thanks!


----------

